# Schwinn Whizzer restoration?



## GreenWizzer (Apr 27, 2020)

My father in law gave me this old Schwinn Whizzer that he used to ride with a motor on it until one day it left him stranded miles from home and he had to push it home.  In frustration, he removed the motor and tank and deposited to the curb with the idea that he'd lighten it up and just ride it as a regular bike... I'd like to restore it to it's former glory, but haven't been able to land the right motor and tank.  Any suggestions on where to turn?  I work as a part time bike mechanic, so I am excited for this challenge, but have struggled with where to start for over a year. It just hangs from the rafters waiting.  The frame has the serial number E50085.


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 27, 2020)

Neat bike in a rare color Combo.  20 years or so back I purchased 1940 Schwinn Autocycle at Anne Arbor from the original owner...
the whole bike was repainted red, except the orig. tank...excellent preserved Tan and Dark Red 2 tone paint tank......
Bike was the same lay out (he had an orig pic of the bike new) as your Whizzer...tan frame and maroon fenders.
I ended up restoring the bike and returning to AA with it where the original owner returned to see the bike as
it looked new.  Until now...the only Schwinn I had seen in this color combo.  Very unusual and cool!


----------



## GreenWizzer (Apr 28, 2020)

Thanks for the information. Hopefully luck continues to favor me through the restoration.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 28, 2020)

@GreenWizzer if I were you I'd leave that bike as is in original paint - rare color combo. Just a nice clean up will do wonders. But I can see where you'd like to restore as well. Try @Xcelsior here on the Cabe, he's in WI also and specializes in Whizzers.


----------



## 1motime (Apr 28, 2020)

It's a beauty as is.  Great colors.  Too bad about the rear fender but just part of the story.  Pull it down and get it ridable


----------



## Huffman1947 (Apr 28, 2020)

Looks like a 1948 - or so (guessing).  Perfect for Whizzer motor installation.  Original colors are super!  I'd start with a repop Whizzer motor installation manual.  Call Mike Steiff at Whizzer Works in Ohio for parts / guidance.  (740) 756-4484.


----------



## Huffman1947 (Apr 28, 2020)

For sale??


----------



## GreenWizzer (Apr 29, 2020)

markivpedalpusher said:


> @GreenWizzer if I were you I'd leave that bike as is in original paint - rare color combo. Just a nice clean up will do wonders. But I can see where you'd like to restore as well. Try @Xcelsior here on the Cabe, he's in WI also and specializes in Whizzers.



Thanks.  I'm definitely leaving the paint original.  I just want to get it as cleaned up as possible and functional as it was intended to be.


----------



## GreenWizzer (Apr 29, 2020)

Huffman1947 said:


> For sale??



It's not for sale.  The look on my father in law's face if I get it put back together correctly will be priceless.  I'd love to see him on it again even if for just a picture.


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Apr 30, 2020)

Wow, I love that original color!


----------



## GreenWizzer (Jun 24, 2020)

bobcycles said:


> Neat bike in a rare color Combo.  20 years or so back I purchased 1940 Schwinn Autocycle at Anne Arbor from the original owner...
> the whole bike was repainted red, except the orig. tank...excellent preserved Tan and Dark Red 2 tone paint tank......
> Bike was the same lay out (he had an orig pic of the bike new) as your Whizzer...tan frame and maroon fenders.
> I ended up restoring the bike and returning to AA with it where the original owner returned to see the bike as
> it looked new.  Until now...the only Schwinn I had seen in this color combo.  Very unusual and cool!



So I'm rereading old posts on my thread with new eyes as I've been working on this bike, reading and learning ( thanks Jay from LaCrosse).  Anyway, are you saying that there is a tan and maroon tank?  Have you ever seen another tank with that color scheme besides the one that was on that bike? Thanks for the input.  Do you have a photo that you could share?


----------



## GreenWizzer (Jul 13, 2020)

Just wanted to take a minute and provide an update on this project.  First of all THANK YOU to all that have provided comment or reached out.  I connected with Jay in LaCrosse through this conversation and that has made all the difference in this project getting traction and the bike coming out of the rafters and getting back to her former glory.  We aren't done yet, but as you can see from the pictures, it's shaping up nicely.  It's been a lot of work, but I'm really enjoying the process.  The photos are from after Saturday's 12 hour build-a-athon, which culminated with Jay's rebuilt motor being fired up in the bike and running like a champ.  Everything I currently have is on the bike, so if you see anything it needs or should be upgraded to do the bike right, please reach out.  I welcome the suggestions from folks that know way more about this than I.  I'm actively looking for reflectors, a better feather guard, and a rear rack.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 13, 2020)

Beautiful bike !! - owner and builder should be very proud. @Xcelsior


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jul 13, 2020)

Nice re-build. Great looking bike!


----------



## bricycle (Jul 13, 2020)

Looks good enough to eat!


----------



## GreenWizzer (Oct 26, 2020)

Just to close the loop with this project, I finally was able to reunite my Father in Law with his Whizzer this weekend in Green Bay.  It was really awesome to see him so happy to see it. Thanks to all for the comments and advice.  Special thanks to Xcelsior for the work on this restoration and for helping me put a big smile on this good old guy's face.


----------



## 1motime (Oct 26, 2020)

Good job.  Made someone very happy.  That is what it supposed to be all about


----------



## Tom Hand (Nov 1, 2020)

Which rear rack are you needing?


----------



## GreenWizzer (Dec 2, 2020)

Tom Hand said:


> Which rear rack are you needing?



I'm not sure.  He said that it had one, but couldn't remember what it looked like.  I'm guessing that it's a 6 hole maroon one, maybe tan...   I was thinking something like this??


----------



## Tom Hand (Dec 2, 2020)

I have the other kind, the one that has the light under it. It is not doing much for me right now.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 2, 2020)

Whizzers look better without the racks. Besides the extra weight will just slow ya down.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 3, 2020)

Best thread on the Cabe, for awhile.
Thanks, for taking us along, on your quest to revive your father in laws old Schwinn Whizzer.
I’m so glad to see, that the Cabe was a fruitful search for you.
Getting in touch with markIVpedalpusher and xcelsior Jay, sure looks to have paid off in dividends.
That old Whizzer looks fantastic, and the look on your father in laws face is indeed priceless.
Nice job!


----------

